# Crew needed....



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Plan on leaving bridge bait at 1:00 tomorrow for the floaters. Room for three but can go with two. Back at dock thursday before noon. Share expenses and chores. PM if interested.
David


----------

